
Show HN: Viki, a simple Wiki page in Markdown from notebook of VNote - tamlok
https://tamlok.github.io/viki
======
tamlok
It is something like MDWiki but with the capability to read the index file
`_vnote.json` of VNote, which enables us to share one notebook or folder of
VNote.

Its look is based on Boostrap's website.

Just click on the `Documentation` tab, you could see how simple it is to share
lots of articles.

VNote's website is also built with Viki.
[https://tamlok.github.io/vnote](https://tamlok.github.io/vnote)

Thanks!

